# Honda HS724



## Cjrich (Feb 9, 2015)

I moved into my current house in 2013 and have used a shovel until this weekend. I have a 28 inch Massey Ferguson that came with the place and hasn't been started in 20 years that I'd intended to try and get going but never got around to it. Bought a Honda HS724 off kijiji and brought it home and played with it for a while ( downloaded the manual onto my iPad) and now I'm just waiting in anticipation for a big dump of snow. Found this forum while searching for reviews and found in interesting. I've attached a couple of pics. One of my driveway from **** and one of my salvation. Not sure if both uploaded properly.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and don't give up on the MF. It may still have some life left in it.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

You will love it. I bought a new 724 2 months ago and it's a beast.


----------

